# Long Island show Sunday?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

anybody going to the Bob Beers show at the Huntington Hilton on Long Island this Sunday? i'm gonna be there doing the early admission thing...

--rick


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I'll be going & I'm sure the attending HORL.I. members will be eager to update their parts boxes.


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Rick - I'll be there with my tables. Come by and say Hi. I'll cut you a deal on some stuff!

Gene (thunderjetgene)


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not this one but....*

The next one and I'll even spring fer a cold boy...nd:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yup, I'll be there looking for parts and still looking for racing recruits for eastern Long Island. I might even wear a silly sign on my back to aid in the search.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Today's Long Island show had a nice turnout w/plenty of goodies available.
It certainly was especially nice to meet the HO racing winners of the 
1962(Henry Harnish) & 1963(Ron Colerick) Ford-Aurora championship.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Always enjoy this show. This one will stand out due to the special guests. The silly sign worked as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

as always at these shows, i had a great time. did the early bird thing as we had a wedding to go to at noon. i like to get first crack at the junk boxes too.  picked up about 10 junker Tjet bods for parts or runners, a bunch of Dash and AW bods, a new AW Camaro and Challenger and two AW semis. oh, and a nice turquoise Jag that turned out to have a lightly toasted chassis with a side order of armature flambe'...



thunderjetgene said:


> Hey Rick - I'll be there with my tables. Come by and say Hi. I'll cut you a deal on some stuff!
> 
> Gene (thunderjetgene)


hey gene, where were you set up? i stopped at just about every table... was that you over next to mario?

--rick


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Rick,Gene was in the center aisle about half way down on the right.Tom Stumpf


----------

